# Sticky thread with a large collection of ABT recipies?



## sinseven (May 26, 2010)

It would be great if there was a sticky thread, where everyone posted their favorite ABT concoctions. That way noobs like myself and seasoned experts can see what everyone else is doing and learn from each other..  I want to make some ABT's, but I'm not sure what kind I want to start with.

I'm not missing a thread like this, am I?


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 26, 2010)

I believe that the wiki is where all recipes are supposed to go.

Thus the elimination of the stickies.

We just need folks to take the time and put their recipes in.  It's simple and only takes a few minutes.


----------



## hookup (May 26, 2010)

start with the basics - simple cream cheese.

I did some last week with about 1/3 package cream cheese, 1/2 cup shredded 4 cheese, T mayo, and 2T sourcream blended in a food processor and then spooned into a bag with the corner cut out.

Saw one guy did the same with refried beans and cheese.  That sounds great!

I make a crab dib that I was thinging about using for a ABT filler.


----------



## richoso1 (May 26, 2010)

I started a Wiki called ABT Recipes. You can go to it and choose the EDIT icon, this will let youi add your own recipes. Enjoy.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 26, 2010)

Looks to me like the ABT wiki should have some pictures and text on the basic instructions for processing the pepper for holding the fillings.. then everyone can show their variations.

At any rate, I think it will be a wonderful thing!


----------



## mythmaster (May 26, 2010)

Well, I haven't attempted to make any yet, so I'm pretty useless in this department.


----------



## richoso1 (May 26, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> Looks to me like the ABT wiki should have some pictures and text on the basic instructions for processing the pepper for holding the fillings.. then everyone can show their variations.
> 
> At any rate, I think it will be a wonderful thing!
> 
> ...


----------

